# grape leaf worm?



## RV's mom (Apr 29, 2011)

So we planted 2 varieties of grape vine for the leaves (RV) and fruit (we humans). I've been told there is a small worm/caterpillar somthing that feasts on the underside of leaves in droves, and if left alone, will ultimately kill the plant. My non-tort friend suggested the norm. pesticides. I was wondering if/when we get these little guys, is there something we can use on them that won't have a bad effect on RV. Suggestions? 

Our plants are growing well, and the few leaves we've pulled for RV she likes, and so want them to flourish.

thanks in advance

teri


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2011)

I haven't had that problem, but you could monitor them and just remove them by hand. That's what I do with those little cactus bugs that have the deep purple guts when you wipe them off. If you catch them before a full blown invasion they should be pretty easy to control. I've never had that problem with my grapevines. Is that an issue in AZ?


----------



## Yvonne G (Apr 29, 2011)

Ah...the notorious grape leaf skeletonizer! Will decimate your vine in no time at all. One moth lays a bunch of eggs and they have 100% hatch rate. The little worms march across the leaves in a line, eating the leaf and leaving the veins. I have a small grape vine and I go out every morning and turn the leaves over looking for the eggs. Then I'll just pick off that leaf (those leaves) and smash the eggs. The reason I planted the grape vine was to feed leaves from it to my tortoises. Naturally, if you want to use it as food, you can't use pesticides.

You might try orange oil. If you boil citrus peels, let it cool, then spray the mixture on your plants. It won't harm animals, but repels/kills insects.

I found this on the web:

â€¢1 Gallon of Garden Guy 10% Vinegar
â€¢3 tablespoons of orange oil (homemade or purchased as Zep's Heavy Duty Citrus Degreaser (avail. at home center stores or any cleanser with D-Limonene)
â€¢1 â€“ 2 drops of Dr. Bronnerâ€™s Peppermint Soap (Whole Foods) or Dawn Dishwashing liquid
â€¢Put in plastic spray bottle, shake up and spray directly on anything you want to eliminate. DO NOT spray on anything you want to live!!! *When handling vinegar always wear protective eye wear, a mask and gloves. 

I'm not sure I'd feed grape leaves that have been sprayed with degreaser, though.


----------



## Az tortoise compound (Apr 29, 2011)

Teri,
Have you seen the caterpillars? I thought we had them in our yard a few days ago. I hand checked every single leaf and I couldn't find anything. I sat there and watched for an hour when a black and white Bee landed on a leaf and cut out a nice little circle and flew off with it to his nest. I have since solved the problem with a fly swatter
Good Luck!


----------



## CGKeith (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the leaf cutter bees all over my grape vine this year. Not sure how to keep them away. 
I wish I only had one to swat like you Mick.  I must have a hive in the area 'cause they are constantly coming and going.

I didn't know about the worms. I'll have to start checking for those now.


----------



## dmmj (Apr 29, 2011)

That's amazing I have had my grape plant for 10 years now and never encountered it, Is it only in certain areas?


----------



## Jacqui (Apr 29, 2011)

dmmj said:


> That's amazing I have had my grape plant for 10 years now and never encountered it, Is it only in certain areas?



 I was thinking the same thing!  Plus never knew cactus get bugs, too. I just live such a sheltered life!


----------



## RV's mom (Apr 29, 2011)

I saw the round parts where the leaf was 'munched', but didn't find any insects.. We do have leaf cutter type insects. will have to watch for them. As for the worm/skeletonizer, my boss on the other side of town has grape vines, and has this problem. Thanks Yvonne, I'll keep watch for the eggs and remove the little buggers. I will also mix up a batch of orange peel spray and see how that goes. Will forego the degreaser tho.


----------



## Tom (Apr 29, 2011)

Well David, looks like we're alone in the insect free grape vine category. One thing that I've noticed while traveling around is that due to Southern CA's unique climate we do have a lot fewer bugs around than other parts of the country. Have you ever been in Louisiana in the spring time? Holy cow! You guys want to talk about some bugs...


----------

